# Help Build Computer - 800-850 USD Range



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? 800-850 USD


Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Intel proc

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Minimal... WoW, messengers, ventrilo, few browser apps.. nothing hardcore (this machine is for a friend)

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Mainly WoW... I know WoWs requirements aren't that intense, but I'm also trying to talk this friend into going towards other games in the future. Though not too quickly... this machine should be able to play games to date with medium range settings effectively. She does not need all the eyecandy.

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
negative

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
negative, maybe proc a bit and ram timings, other than that no

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
not much, like 250gb hdd at most

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
negative

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
xp or vista, either or... i don't mind either neither does she.

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
just a mid sized case, don't need eyecandy, but decent cooling

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
negative, no need for keyboard, mouse, monitor

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
just the above listed periphreals

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
none

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
newegg, clubit, zipzoomfly, frys

Location: What country do you live in? 
usa.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

I put something together down below...there's no case, but the total cost is $705 plus shipping from newegg, so you can throw a cheaper one in no problem (~$50 range or so). If you have a few extra bucks, I might also go for a stepped up graphics card. 

Hope this helps...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115032

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814145151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148318

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I would change the psu and os on that setup. Go with brands like antec , thermaltake , corsair , or silverstone. And with an 8800 you will need a 650w or higher.

Also just go with 64bit xp. It'll will run faster. Theres nothing that vista really has to offer. Also its being replaced by windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Maybe go with a Sata hard dive instead of the IDE.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Good catch wrench97, I meant to pick a SATA HDD, was going quick and picked the wrong one...Definitely want a SATA...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148317

emosun, the PSU is quite a good choice for a 9600GT...and it will definitely run a 8800gt as well...heck, it'll pull a 9800gx2. Seasonic is a top name in the industry, and is the maker of many of the antec and corsair PSUs (in other words, you're going straight to the source with Seasonic). The selected PSU also happens to be 88% efficient, meaning it runs cooler and with more straight power to the components. 

As far as the OS, that's user choice...I find XP 64 to be Server 2003...aka no drivers for anything...I think Vista is much more polished than XP 64. 

Sorry again about the HDD...you really do want SATA...

~P


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seasonic makes a good PSU however I much prefer a high amp single rail over multi rail supplies. It just makes the build easier without having to worry about balancing the load on the rails.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Links to the Multi vs Single rail debate.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/single_rail_versus_multi_rail_power_supplies

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/ed...rticle=articles/archive/c0705/31c05/31c05.asp


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Interesting read...though the second appeared to be subscription only...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't know why since I don't have a subscriptions to that site.:4-dontkno


----------

